# Wed Night Grillin @ The Last Resort: U commin?



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Talked with Brandy and Jeff yesterday. Tomorrow instead of Wednesday night oysters at the beach, we can do it at our place since we had to hide around the corner with the grill last week, and it was cold! I hate it when Gilligans shuts down for the winter, just not the same. Brandy said him and Annie will do it at there house sometimes too when it gets colder. 

Jackie and I wanna enjoy a few last hoo-rahs this year before everything here at The Last Resort dies and turns brown for the winter. Things are still green and flowering, but not for long!









Grill is full of mesquite ready to light up. Can throw somethin on if you want, and Leo and Steph can get a break from settin up and cleanin up there lil grill. I'm throwin on some mango lime marinated snapper. BYO cocktails. We'll see ya tomorrow if you can make it!


----------

